# Just to let everyone know The RULES of the FORUM in general.



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

THERE WILL BE NO BASHING of other peoples goats/putting down with snide remarks of other peoples farm practices/ or RUDENESS of any kind from here on out.

There are many on here that are upset that someone was removed from OT. Now I have to tell you that anyone that gets their posts deleted down to zero has been previously warned over and over again and this is neither an easy thing to do nor do we like doing it. Some, because of the last person to have posts removed, and now has to work their way back up to be able to get to Off Topic, have decided they no longer want to be part of the forum and that is their choice. I doubt they will be the last to leave, and it is sad because they could really help new people getting into goats if they chose to.

Since this forum was originally organized to help new people and was to be a fun place to come and learn, the above rules will be adhered to or you will be removed.


----------

